
From Hugo to Next JavaScript and Back Again - sexy_seedbox
https://devinschulz.com/from-hugo-to-next-js-and-back-again/
======
sexy_seedbox
Just wanted to post this from my bookmarks with Gatsby trending recently.

Next.js and Gatsby are just overkill (and over-engineered) for a simple static
blog. Stick with Jekyll / Hugo / Zola / etc for blogging.

As usual, keep it simple and pick the right tool for your project.

